
PHP based CMS that allows you to build websites for any purpose - FuseScript
https://warpknot.com
======
FuseScript
WarpKnot is a PHP/MySQL based CMS & framework that allows you to build
websites for any purpose.

You could either build a small blog, or a corporate portal.

------
krapp
You're charging money for something Wordpress will do for free.

~~~
FuseScript
Yes and no. Actually, I'm charging money for a custom CMS with an admin panel
that comes out of the box with 34 unique widgets which can be dropped in any
page or blog post.

~~~
krapp
>Actually, I'm charging money for a custom CMS with an admin panel that comes
out of the box with 34 unique widgets which can be dropped in any page or blog
post.

Wordpress is also a CMS with an admin panel and _tens of thousands_ of
plugins, many of which provide widgets that can also be dropped in any page or
blog post. And I can get it for free and see the source code myself and judge
its quality. Where can I do the same for WarpKnot?

I'm not saying this is a bad product, just that the market has already decided
that PHP based CMS's aren't worth spending money on in most cases.

